# Spiel kopieren



## Sync275 (14. Mai 2012)

Hey,

wenn ein Freund von mir auf seinem Rechner Diablo3 schon komplett installiert hat, kann ich es dann einfach von ihm kopieren und dann bei mir zuhause auf dem Rechner starten?

mfg Andi


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

installieren bestimmt, spielen nur mit eigenem key + bnet account


----------



## Sync275 (14. Mai 2012)

Jo das weis ich auch  ich habs mir heute auch gekauft nur mein dvd-laufwerk ist im eimer... 
und wenn ich jetzt mit dem normalem download beginne schaffe ich das nicht mehr bis 24.00.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

achso, du willst/kannst es nicht installieren sondern auf ne externe platte/usb stick ziehen. da weiß ich jetzt nicht ob das funzt  probieren geht über studieren..ich denke mal sollte aber gehn


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

wird getreu der blizz tradition nachm kopieren einfach fröhlich weiterlaufen


----------



## refload (15. Mai 2012)

Habs auf externer Festplatte am laufen  kann ich also bestätigen. Kopieren ist kein Problem.
(Hab Windows 7)


----------

